# Pricing of a standard custom t-shirt



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all -

I am doing some research and could use some help relating to pricing of a simple t-shirt. When doing a custom t-shirt on customINK, I noticed that price was affected when I altered certain items, the most noticeable, price changed depending on the following:

1. T-shirt style (Hanes Beefy T vs. something else)
2. T-shirt color (standard colors were cheaper)
3. Adding wording/artwork (just 1 color) to the front of the shirt
4. Adding wording/artwork (just 1 color) to the front AND back of the shirt
5. Adding additional colors to wording/artwork
6. Quantity of order

My question for all of you: Are these the main factors that affect the price of a standard custom (screenprinted) t-shirt? Or am I missing some other variables?

Thanks!


----------



## bjbleick (Nov 2, 2011)

Front and Back also adds to the cost vs. putting a graphic on one side only. I could do it cheaper than custom ink and I can provide you with better designs because i am a graphic artist not a computer program.


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

bjbleick said:


> *Front and Back also adds to the cost vs. putting a graphic on one side only.* I could do it cheaper than custom ink and I can provide you with better designs because i am a graphic artist not a computer program.


Great, thanks. What if the front has a 2 color graphic and the back has just one color? Is there a price change if the back has 2 colors as well?

To clarify, I am not looking to purchase anything, I am trying to get a basic understanding of pricing for custom t-shirts... by the looks of things, i have a good list (with the addition of what you mentioned).

Anyone else??


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Justin,

There are many variables that are taken into consideration when quoting a custom T-Shirt. Your list contains some of them, but doesn't give a reason as to why. Let me elborate on them a bit for you.

1. *The Garment* - Shirt styles will vary in cost (by style, by brand, by color and by size) Typically, if just talking 1 brand, 1 style.. Let say the Gildan 2000, there are basically 3 pricing levels (Whites, Heathers, Colors) Small thru XL will all be priced the same for each catagory, with the price increases starting at 2XL and going up in size (most brands and styles use this pricing structure). SO.. The Gildan 2000 Style acutally has 7 different prices depending on the specific one your quoting. The garment color can also affect the speed at which the garments can be decorated (dark garments take longer than light garments due to the necessary FLASH curing). The Style of Garment also affects Printing Speeds. T-Shirts are faster and easier to handle than Hoodies, printers can produce far more T-shirts than Hoodies per hour given the same print specs.

2. *Print Locations/Colors - *The number of printing locations affect the cost because each location requires another pass though the press and dryer, only 1 location can be printed at a time (typically). It also requires additional press setups/teardowns for each change in design. The number of Printing Colors in each location affects the cost because production speeds are reduced by the number of color being printed, it also takes longer to setup and teardown the press on multicolor orders. 

3. *Quantity* - Pricing changes with quantity because there are two different variables at work here. Constants (Like Press Setup Charges) that will remain the same no matter how many shirts your printing. It takes the same amount of time to setup a press to print 12pcs as it does to print 12,000. And this "constant" is divided into the number of garments being printed. As the quantity increase the amount added to each garment is less and less to cover this constant variable. The other type of variables are Dynamic (Like Ink Charges) You will use a certain amount of ink on each shirt, and this cost will always be the same for each shirt no matter how many you print. So the Dynamic variables remain consistent per garment, but increase in total cost with quantity.

There are many more variable, to many to post here without turning this into a book.
You have Inbound Freight, Flash Charges, Administrative Cost, Packaging Materials, Shop Supplies and others that all factor into the cost of printing a shirt.

It never ceases to amaze me how some folks can just pick a number out of the air and sell there service for X amount. All without knowing what costs are really going into the process. The last "Boss" I had told me that He's been doing it for 25yrs, thats how he knows what to charge. Once I started putting the real figures together I can tell you he was WAY off. He did make it for 25yrs, but pricing was all over, very inconsistent, and could never be duplicated. He was lucky enough to strike a balance between the orders he lost money on and the ones he killed them on.

Long story short...Don't guess at the most important aspect of your business...pricing, know what your charging for what and why.

Printmark


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

Printmark -

Is it safe to say that the relevant variables one should consider when setting screenprinting pricing are covered in your software/excel spreadsheet advertised in your signature?


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Justin,

I have incorporated all of the common variables into my estimating software. The built in variables should cover most apparel screen printing orders. There will always be exceptions to every rule, and the software allows for these as well in the form of "Additional Charges".

The software has been used in a real shop (2, 6 color manual press, 1 auto, 4 emb. heads, 1 DTG, 10 employees), for the last 6 or 7 years. It performed wonderfully, which is what inspired me to make a commercial version for the industry.

It is safe to say, that when the variables are setup correctly to your shop (very important). It will accurately quote orders so you can profit, as well as improve customer service by being able to provide a fast, accurate, professional custom quote.

It can be a valuable tool when used correctly.

Printmark


----------



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

what software??


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

dewey4390 said:


> what software??


Click the link in Printmark's signature.


----------

